# DNR Confirms Cougar in Houghton and Keweenaw Counties



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources recently confirmed the presence of a radio-collared cougar just north of the city of Hancock in northern Houghton County. The animal was captured on a trail camera on Nov. 13, walking directly in front of the camera, with the noticeable presence of a radio collar.

More...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing that.

Wonder if it has eaten a young wolf or two during its stay in the UP.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Another "protected species" that will be an ongoing threat to our deer, moose, hunting dogs, and children. Any ideas on how we can get that Ohio sheriff to move to the UP?


----------

